# WB CALENDAR FOR 2019!!



## Schroedc

Well folks, I did manage to get a calendar put together for this next year!

I tried to make sure I was only using things posted on WB in 2018 with two exceptions- October is all work from @Jack "Pappy" Lewis who passed away last month and as usual, November is dedicated to the memory of our founder, Kevin Jaynes.

If we can get 40-50 committed for and I order them before 10pm on the 27th I can get the cost down to 12.50 each, and that included having them shipped to me, and my shipping them out to you! International would run higher of course (Shipped a couple to Canada last year and it cost like 16.00 alone in shipping if I recall)

I'm doing this at cost, not making any profit on the deal. the 12.50 is the cost of the calendar, shipping to me, and repacking and shipping back out to you.

Let me know how many you'd want so we can see if we can get enough interest to place an order!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

I’m in for one, Colin. Great work and perfect tributes.


----------



## Mike1950

I will take one.


----------



## Tony

I'll need one at least.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll take 2 please.


----------



## jasonb

I'll take 2


----------



## woodman6415

I’m in for 3 please


----------



## Schroedc

10 spoken for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

I’ll take one


----------



## kweinert

2 for me please.


----------



## rocky1

Put me down for 1.


----------



## Wildthings

Put me down for 1.


----------



## Schroedc

15 spoken for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Count me in for 1. Chuck


----------



## Chris Geeo

I'll take one for sure! Alot of talented dust gremlins in this group! I feel honored to have a pic in this issue!


----------



## gman2431

Very very cool man!!! I will take two for sure!


----------



## Schroedc

19 spoken for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Almost half an order.


----------



## ripjack13

I'll take 2....


----------



## CWS

I'll take two so I can give one to @Sidecar for Christmas. He is still alive it's just hard to get him out of the woods.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

23 so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431

CWS said:


> I'll take two so I can give one to @Sidecar for Christmas. He is still alive it's just hard to get him out of the woods.



How's he been? I got a kick outta that guy!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS

He moved to a small cabin on the highest hill in Vinton county Ohio He doesn't come out of woods to often. I think he has a women tied up in the cabin and he's afraid if he leaves she will escape. I see him every month or two.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

That’s a damned good looking Calendar Colin. Put me down for one


----------



## Schroedc

Ok, I'm up to 24! You all have a few more days to commit as I'm going to put the order in on Tuesday night!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bill12035

I'll take 3 please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss

I'd like one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

woot! we're up to 28!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker

1 for me please.


----------



## rocky1

FLQuacker said:


> 1 for me please.



You got 2 houses.... and 2 shops!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLQuacker

True dat...wishful thinking on my part!

2 please.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

I'm keeping a running total to keep me from having to math too hard 

30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76

I will take 2


----------



## pinky

I'll take one


----------



## Schroedc

33 spoken for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Last call. I'll be ordering them tonight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The100road

@B Rogers not sure if you seen this. I think that’s your letter opener in there? Pretty cool to have. No pressure. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> I’m in for one, Colin. Great work and perfect tributes.





Mike1950 said:


> I will take one.





Tony said:


> I'll need one at least.





woodtickgreg said:


> I'll take 2 please.





jasonb said:


> I'll take 2





woodman6415 said:


> I’m in for 3 please





The100road said:


> I’ll take one





kweinert said:


> 2 for me please.





rocky1 said:


> Put me down for 1.





Wildthings said:


> Put me down for 1.





Nature Man said:


> Count me in for 1. Chuck





Chris Geeo said:


> I'll take one for sure! Alot of talented dust gremlins in this group! I feel honored to have a pic in this issue!





gman2431 said:


> Very very cool man!!! I will take two for sure!





ripjack13 said:


> I'll take 2....





CWS said:


> I'll take two so I can give one to @Sidecar for Christmas. He is still alive it's just hard to get him out of the woods.





NYWoodturner said:


> That’s a damned good looking Calendar Colin. Put me down for one





Bill12035 said:


> I'll take 3 please.





duncsuss said:


> I'd like one





FLQuacker said:


> True dat...wishful thinking on my part!
> 
> 2 please.





Gary Schuler said:


> I will take 2





pinky said:


> I'll take one



Calendars have been ordered!!! I'm going to ask for a little help here so I can keep it all straight. I've quoted above everyone that wanted calendars. I'm going to ask that you send me a PM with the subject line- WB CALENDAR 2019 and in it put the address you want them mailed to, and the number you requested. (your quantities are shown above) I will then reply with payment information via Paypal,( I hate to sound like I'm harping for money but I fronted the money for them so want to have it covered before I print all that postage back out to you guys )

I should have the calendars to me on or about December 4th, give me 48-72 hours to repack them and get them in the mail and you should all have them before the holiday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Guess what has showed up at the shop!!!

I'm just waiting on Amazon to get me the mailing envelopes and I'll pack them up and get them out!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## FLQuacker




----------



## ripjack13

that looks like the cover of the last one?


----------



## ripjack13

JSYK...I'm not complaining..


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> that looks like the cover of the last one?



Yep. Stuck with the same cover art, Kevin, FBE, Hearts. What more do we need?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Colin any chance you have 2 of these available? I just now saw this was in Oklahoma last month and no internet.


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> that looks like the cover of the last one?


No it's completely different, last year it was 2018, this year's is 2019.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> No it's completely different, last year it was 2018, this year's is 2019.



Aha. That's what I overlooked. Silly me....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

They are all in the hands of the USPS!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Colin, thank you so much for all your effort and making this happen on such short notice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## ripjack13

Yes. As Greg said. 

Thank you for this man. You rock....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## duncsuss




----------



## FLQuacker

Got mine....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Got mine!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Got mine as well 
Thanks Colin great work. Really greatful for you dedication in putting this together for us.

Rodney

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Got an email from USPS saying they delivered something - hope it's my calendar!


----------



## duncsuss

*YES!!!
*


----------



## pinky




----------



## Wildthings

Got mine!


----------



## Tom Smart

Calendar arrived today, Colin! Thanks for doing it.


----------



## The100road

It’s here! Thank you


----------



## woodman6415

Got mine .. thanks


----------



## gman2431

Received mine also!!


----------



## Mike1950

Got mine- TY


----------



## ripjack13

I got mine. Thank you Colin.


----------



## jasonb

Got mine as well.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got mine yesterday!


----------



## Schroedc

If anyone hasn't gotten theirs yet, please let me know so I can check the tracking!


----------



## Tony

Colin, mine haven't shown up yet.


----------



## Nature Man

Schroedc said:


> If anyone hasn't gotten theirs yet, please let me know so I can check the tracking!


No joy on mine. Chuck


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> Colin, mine haven't shown up yet.



Go get a box to stand on and look in the mailbox.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Go get a box to stand on and look in the mailbox.



I was wondering who this would come from.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> I was wondering who this would come from.....



Well, now you know.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Got mine
Thanks
Curt


----------



## Nature Man

Mine showed up today! Sure is nice! Thanks!!! Chuck


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> I was wondering who this would come from.....



Tracking shows it was delivered about 10 minutes ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Tracking shows it was delivered about 10 minutes ago.



It's here, great job Colin, thanks for doing it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I put mine up on the wall today!


----------



## Tony




----------



## Wildthings




----------



## rocky1

I thought about it, then something else got in the way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> I thought about it, then something else got in the way.



Alzheimer's?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

No... the wife walked in asking questions, I picked something else up, message came in on my phone, answering that and talking to her, then the grandniece came in, and I wound up beside the table I was finishing bowls on before I got all of that settled. Simply walked off without hanging it up.


----------



## jasonb

Alzheimer's?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Oh there was a bit of hilarity involved, it wasn't just an old age thing... 

I was walking in from the deer stand in the dark last night, carrying a 2 1/2 gallon plastic bucket. Wife was sitting under the carport, texting on her phone while grilling steaks for supper, grandniece was playing in the dirt like a normal 7 year old. (_Oh for all you guys dealing with snow and cold air, it was like 76o at 7 pm last night here, they were in shorts and t-shirts._) Anyhow, I walked up beside my truck 20 yards away and saw all of this, without them seeing me, and I launched the empty bucket over in the general vicinity of their serenity. It hit the ground rattling, bouncing, and making all sorts of racket!! The grandniece upon hearing this commotion, went from bent over playing in the dirt, to run slap up the wife 15 feet away, sitting on top of her, wrapped around her head, in about 2 seconds flat. Then there was lots of carrying on as she tried to pry the youngun off her head, and explain it was just me! 

Needless to say, we've been giving her a bad time about being got by the evil flying bucket all day. 

Today the wife is sitting out in the front yard, watching the kid and the dog play, enjoying not doing anything; just sitting in the sun, relaxing and enjoying the day, for a change. Lord knows the woman deserves it occasionally. But, I had mounted a scope on a rifle last night, and I went out back to sight it in without bothering to mention this to everyone, (_or for that matter, anyone_). When the first shot went off, the dog (_little half miniature dachshund, half miniature beagle; thinks he's under dog until a true threat exists_), bee-lined it for someone to save him. He came across the yard stretched out, and launched from several feet out, hit the old lady's lap, right on up on her shoulder, and wrapped himself around her head, then sat there on her shoulder shaking, and peeking around her head trying to figure out what just blew up. 
And, the grand niece was right behind him, all up in her lap again, trying to get wrapped around her head, but the dog was in the way. 

On the way to the shop, to tell me about this, the child ran around the building to see where I was making noise in the backyard, which I wasn't there any longer, I was inside sanding bowls. Didn't take but a few shots to get it dialed in. And, as she popped in the back door, I growled loudly at her, from about 8 ft. away, sitting behind a stack of flat rate boxes, before she had a chance to figure out where I was. At which she about jumped out of her skin again, and exited the building a whoooole lot faster than she had entered it! Then went back around front, and came in behind the wife. 

So, I was already laughing my ass off at her, and the conversation with her and the wife about the dog wrapping himself around the wife's head like he was being attacked by a flying bucket, was about too much, to say the least.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The100road

Seems like last year was last minute. Friendly reminder for if a 2020 calendar was going to be created. Possibly with a theme? 

@Schroedc

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

The100road said:


> Seems like last year was last minute. Friendly reminder for if a 2020 calendar was going to be created. Possibly with a theme?
> 
> @Schroedc



Colin's busy with stuff on the business side of his life. So we need to have someone else handle this....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

